

NASA’s Mini X-Plane Completes Initial Flight Testing  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/04/nasas-mini-x-plane-completes-initial-flight-testing/

======
liamk
Although the plane looks a bit odd, the cabin looks like it could be a lot
more spacious than the current cylindrical ones.

~~~
hugh3
Thus enabling even more of us to be packed into those tiny seats, and putting
us even further from the nearest window!

Still, I'd put up with it if it made airfares significantly cheaper.

~~~
stcredzero
I'm more concerned about distance to the nearest emergency exit and the ratio
of exits to seats.

